# Best Wireless HDMI solution?



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am looking for a wireless HDMI solution that will send video from my Denon AVR-X4000 zone 2 HDMI output to a second TV. There is no way to run cables so wireless is our only option. I am looking for minimal lag in case I want to play some Xbox while my wife is sleeping  What have people tried and liked? I see Monoprice has a transmitter system now to compete with Nyrius and others. Anyone have first hand experience with any of these, especially with a lag-sensitive application like gaming?

Thanks!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

How far away are you going?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Probably something from Gefen or Black Box would be the best. I would call both their support lines and describing what you want to accomplish the can recommend one of their products.


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> How far away are you going?


Not far, maybe 30 ft. max.



Andre said:


> Probably something from Gefen or Black Box would be the best. I would call both their support lines and describing what you want to accomplish the can recommend one of their products.


I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Just curious why can't you run a wire?


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Just curious why can't you run a wire?


I'm currently in a rental home so I can't drill any walls. I also don't want bare wire on the walls/floor since it has to go down a hallway and entry way. But I'm open to other ideas


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I always favor hard wired whenever possible. A wall plate next to a power outlet is nothing that's going to be noticed once you move out.


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck using HDMI to Ethernet over powerline? I already use Ethernet over powerline with great results. Does it make sense that I could use an HDMI to cat-5 adapter and use my existing powerline/Ethernet setup to transfer HDMI between rooms?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Architect7 said:


> Has anyone had any luck using HDMI to Ethernet over powerline? I already use Ethernet over powerline with great results. Does it make sense that I could use an HDMI to cat-5 adapter and use my existing powerline/Ethernet setup to transfer HDMI between rooms?


No it doesn't work like that. HDBaseT is a balun it doesn't use Ethernet protocols.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Stay tuned for a review of this: http://nyrius.com/products/display.php?id=124&i=1


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> No it doesn't work like that. HDBaseT is a balun it doesn't use Ethernet protocols.


Bummer, I figured it was too good to be true. Thanks for the info.



Peter Loeser said:


> Stay tuned for a review of this: http://nyrius.com/products/display.php?id=124&i=1


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Looking forward to it!


Here ya go! nyrius-aries-prime-wireless-hd-transmitter-review

Not sure if you're still looking, but Nyrius offers the ARIES Home as well, which I suspect is a more robust solution than the ARIES Prime.


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Here ya go! nyrius-aries-prime-wireless-hd-transmitter-review
> 
> Not sure if you're still looking, but Nyrius offers the ARIES Home as well, which I suspect is a more robust solution than the ARIES Prime.


Talk about delivering on a promised follow up! Thanks!!!


----------

